
Pfizer Halts Research for Alzheimer's and Parkinson's Because It's Too Expensive - chriskanan
https://gizmodo.com/pfizer-halts-drug-research-for-alzheimers-and-parkinson-1821874256
======
mhkool
It is too expensive since there is already a working method developed by Dr
Dale Bredesen. In a first trial with 10 patients he cured 9. His method is not
a magic pill but is based on doing everything possible to reduce inflammation
and optimises 36 parameters.

~~~
luckman212
Interesting, I hadn't heard of Dr. Bredesen before. Here's a link[1] that has
some details on his treatment method. At first glance it doesn't strike me as
too revolutionary: eat well (cut simple carbs, eat more fruits/veg and fish),
get plenty of sleep, a moderate amount of exercise, and practice good oral
hygiene. Not sure how this reversed Alzheimer's in 90% of his subjects?

[1] [http://newsroom.ucla.edu/releases/memory-loss-associated-
wit...](http://newsroom.ucla.edu/releases/memory-loss-associated-with-
alzheimers-reversed-for-first-time)

~~~
gus_massa
This study doesn't have a control group. Studies without a control group are
not very reliable because you can't compare the results of the treatment with
the expected results. Perhaps in the selection method they overestimated the
problems of the patients. For example in:

> _Six of the patients had had to discontinue working or were struggling with
> their jobs at the time of presentation, and all were able to return to work
> or continue working with improved performance_

Is this usual or unusual? When you et a new illness or symptom you may not be
able to work, but after a time you get some coping strategies and adapt to
your new capabilities and can return (partially?) to work. Perhaps they got an
usual counseling to help them, and all the effect is due to the counselling
and not to the diet. Perhaps they get weekly/monthly interview that were
unintended counseling. Perhaps ...

Without a control group, it's difficult to guess how many of them would have
got a similar result.

------
DannyB2
Maybe they forgot that the research could result in a profitable therapy?

~~~
vibrio
It’s true, if you cure Alzheimer’s you will probably be worth hundreds of
billions of dollars, but scientifically Pharma is groping in the dark at this
point in time. The last decade or so has had a series of extremely expensive
last stage clinical failures and Pfizer isn’t known for cutting edge science.

~~~
DannyB2
Curing Alzheimer's or any other condition is the wrong approach. It is way
more profitable to treat the condition and turn it into something that is
merely manageable rather than making your revenue stream disappear entirely.
This is the most humane approach to improve the quality of life for
shareholders and the health of executives' bonuses.

